# Fiskars splitting axes



## Firewood Daddy (Feb 6, 2016)

Does anyone know is there is any difference between Fiskars orange and black handled X27 super splitting axe and the all black handled splitting axe? They appear identical, different handle color.


----------



## TheAardvark (Feb 6, 2016)

Im pretty sure its just a cosmetic change. The all black are the newer ones.


----------



## FoxTrotBoogie (Feb 6, 2016)

Not sure.  The ones at sears are still black and orange.


----------



## neverbilly (Feb 7, 2016)

I thought it was the opposite -- that the black ones are old stock, new ones are orange/black.


----------



## Firewood Daddy (Feb 7, 2016)

Their web site shows both, just a little confusing. I can buy the black model through my job at cost.


----------



## DUMF (Feb 7, 2016)

Serious dilemma !


----------



## Firefighter938 (Feb 7, 2016)

Firewood Daddy said:


> Their web site shows both, just a little confusing. I can buy the black model through my job at cost.


I have the all black one and it has been excellent. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another.


----------



## Firewood Daddy (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks for the help, I'm going to get one


----------



## Tom123 (Feb 7, 2016)

Walmart sells the X27, I'm not sure if they call it the X27 but it's the same axe. Their version has a more basic sheath than the X27 sold by others.  I bought the Fiskars hatchet at Walmart and it is black on black.


----------



## FoxTrotBoogie (Feb 7, 2016)

I messaged fiskars.  Both are the same, and both are still in production.  Cosmetic only.


----------



## neverbilly (Feb 7, 2016)

Some people claim that the Husqvarna s2800 is better. One guy I watched on video said if you use a chopping block to set your wood on, you might like the Husky better but if you split with your rounds on the ground, the longer handle of the Fiskars x27 is better. I have the x27 and do like it, but wish I could try the Husky for comparison. I also am going to forgo using a chopping block and just try to split on the ground and see how that goes.


----------



## TheAardvark (Feb 7, 2016)

neverbilly said:


> Some people claim that the Husqvarna s2800 is better. One guy I watched on video said if you use a chopping block to set your wood on, you might like the Husky better but if you split with your rounds on the ground, the longer handle of the Fiskars x27 is better. I have the x27 and do like it, but wish I could try the Husky for comparison. I also am going to forgo using a chopping block and just try to split on the ground and see how that goes.



I would use a block....unless you enjoy hitting rocks and dirt with your axe.


----------



## Jeffm1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Firewood Daddy said:


> Does anyone know is there is any difference between Fiskars orange and black handled X27 super splitting axe and the all black handled splitting axe? They appear identical, different handle color.


I think the orange is for people who like orange and the black is for people who like black better.


----------



## stevea621j (Feb 11, 2016)

Jeffm1 said:


> I think the orange is for people who like orange and the black is for people who like black better.


I thought orange is the new black


----------



## FoxTrotBoogie (Feb 11, 2016)

Or is black the new orange #orangeaxeslivesmatter


----------



## Jeffm1 (Feb 11, 2016)

FoxTrotBoogie said:


> Or is black the new orange #orangeaxeslivesmatter


You took the words right outta my mouth!


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm pretty confident that the black handled ones don't have any texture except the natural texture of the glass-filled nylon. Newer production orange handles are a textured, rubberized grip. We had a thread about this about a month ago in the gear forum and I posted pics of my new X-27 I got from Fiskars (warranty claim).

ETA, found the thread https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/yet-more-fiskars-splitting-axe-questions.151662/


----------



## Oldman47 (Feb 12, 2016)

Black handles like mine do have a nice texture to them but do not have the softer material that I would have if I had a real X-27.


----------



## AmbDrvr253 (Feb 15, 2016)

If it has Fiskars written on it I like it.......LOL


----------



## Firewood Daddy (Feb 19, 2016)

Got my black axe today, hope to try it out this weekend.


----------



## Firewood Daddy (Feb 21, 2016)

Tried it on some ash left over thanks to the power company. Worked great and I was able to get some real speed out of it. Hits really hard, I'm impressed!


----------



## CheapBassTurd (Sep 14, 2016)

Resurrected an old thread just to say I
just came home with the 36" black and 
I absolutely love the head to handle mating.
Looks like this thing might be around a long time.

Still on the rotator surgery mend so I did a few baby
swings one handed and the 5" round I was playing with 
broke right up!    This is going to likely be an easier
operation once I can deliver a solid swing again.

Long n' light handle, all the weight at the end, ergo grip, razor sharp edge with an aggressive break angle, oh yeah..........


----------



## CheapBassTurd (Sep 15, 2016)

(it's just me.  I use reading glasses and like to see the bold type and hope everyone else
likes the easier viewing. I'M NOT YELLING!  THAT'S WHAT ALL CAPS IS FOR)

Been noticing in most of the signature sections at the bottom of every post
the wood related equipment listed by each member.  (and other oddities they own
and/ or play with)   Didn't pay much attention but still noticed a large percentage of the
membership listing the Fiskars X 27 in their stash of processing tools/ stove support system.

As a newbie, an axe is an axe is an axe certainly applied here.   Plus, being the Cheapster
I just needed a "Cheap" axe to bust up some wood.  Hadda regular axe but mama found
a splitting axe at a closeout store (probably next to the green beans) for $17.99.     It's certainly
worth every penny.  I thought the thing was excellent as it was a huge step up from a
standard axe.   The glue plug at the end even let go and the head came loose.  Ran a bolt
thru it and back in biz.  

Now this Fiskar thing shows up and the other splitter is plain junk in comparison.
The hollow and relatively thin handle didn't inspire long term integrity in my brain but
then I read here what an excellent company they are and always honor the lifetime
warranty.    My 14 year old played with it earlier and tore through an 18" ash like a toy.
There were even some toothpick shards that flew off.  The extra leverage and wonderful
design of the striking surface plus flex in the handle transfer and multiply the impact
force to a small concentrated area.  This causes catastrophic failure of the woodgrain
in a very pleasing manner.  I rolled a 20" maple over and he shredded that in a minute or two.

Metallurgically it's obviously a casting.   Appears to be steel rather than cast iron.  If it's
iron it's been tempered/ quenched.   In plain english this a very high quality dense head.  
I only polished a corner and barely was able to keep it stable on the microscope.  Couldn't
get a really close look at the ferrite structure without an acid etch and higher powered scope. 
I'm only able to get 400x.


This is a very well attached and high quality unit as so many of you already know.
Now I know what I was missin', too.

CheaperThanRamenNoodles


Sent from my Commodore 64 with dialup.


----------



## Cootapatamba (Sep 20, 2016)

C'mon, it's whats on the end of the handle that matters!


----------



## Jeffm1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Cootapatamba said:


> C'mon, it's whats on the end of the handle that matters!


You've obviously never used one...


----------



## Cootapatamba (Sep 20, 2016)

Sorry to disappoint, but I have the X27, it's the sharp end that matters. Just hang on and go for the ride. I love it! Beats swinging the 8lb block splitter.


----------



## Jeffm1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Cootapatamba said:


> Sorry to disappoint, but I have the X27, it's the sharp end that matters. Just hang on and go for the ride. I love it! Beats swinging the 8lb splitter.


Oh. I thought you meant the other end... as in the user.


----------



## Cootapatamba (Sep 20, 2016)

Jeffm1 said:


> Oh. I thought you meant the other end... as in the user.



Mate, you're talking to the converted. Is it getting cool over there yet?


----------



## begreen (Sep 20, 2016)

I love the Fiskars for splitting straight grained wood without knots. But some wood, like seasoned madrona requires the maul. The X27 blade barely enters the wood. Funny though, splitting green madrona with Fiskars is a breeze and fast.


----------



## Cootapatamba (Sep 20, 2016)

begreen said:


> I love the Fiskars for splitting straight grained wood without knots. But some wood, like seasoned madrona requires the maul. The X27 blade barely enters the wood. Funny though, splitting green madrona with Fiskars is a breeze and fast.



All I split is eucalypt hardwoods, mainly Iron bark, spotted gum, turpentine and Manna or Ribbon gum.You're right about the knotted stuff but it only takes a turn of the piece and another hit.
Just a couple of states south of you
can be found the best hardwood, ( and it's introduced) in the world, and they have deemed it a noxious plant! River Red Gum, _*Eucalyptus camaldulensis*_. Get your hands on some for this winter if you can. Long and hot burning.
Get your hands on some and you will see what I mean.


----------



## begreen (Sep 20, 2016)

We have a large and fast growing eucalyptus growing on the property, not sure the variety. It has to be limbed every 4-5 years to control its sprawling habit. I can't split the limb wood because it just mushes, even in the power splitter so I just cut it into rounds and let it dry a few years. Burns fine, but I prefer locust for long hot burns.


----------



## Cootapatamba (Sep 20, 2016)

begreen said:


> We have a large and fast growing eucalyptus growing on the property, not sure the variety. It has to be limbed every 4-5 years to control its sprawling habit. I can't split the limb wood because it just mushes, even in the power splitter so I just cut it into rounds and let it dry a few years. Burns fine, but I prefer locust for long hot burns.
> 
> View attachment 184213


We usually let it season a couple of years, but if you can get a pic of it, including leaves and bark, and describe its height I'll try to ID it for you


----------



## begreen (Sep 20, 2016)

Added a pic to my previous posting. It's about 50-60 ft tall I would guess. Leaves are about 10-12" long and grey green.


----------



## Cootapatamba (Sep 20, 2016)

begreen said:


> Added a pic to my previous posting. It's about 50-60 ft tall I would guess. Leaves are about 10-12" long and grey green.


Looks really shaggy, probably from cutting back branches, but still a beauty! Does it have a smooth bark and what type of flower?
Take your time.


----------



## Cootapatamba (Sep 20, 2016)

are the leaves similar to this?


----------



## Jeffm1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Cootapatamba said:


> Mate, you're talking to the converted. Is it getting cool over there yet?


Yes. Temps are dropping. The trees are just starting to change.Most non-woodcutters haven't really noticed yet but those of us tree-aware-wood-burners have. I was tempted to light my first fire of the season tonight but since its the last day of summer technically, I just can't bring myself to do it. How are things there on the underside?


----------



## begreen (Sep 20, 2016)

Cootapatamba said:


> View attachment 184214
> 
> 
> are the leaves similar to this?


Yes. White flower clusters that attract honeybees like crazy.


----------



## Cootapatamba (Sep 20, 2016)

Jeffm1 said:


> Yes. Temps are dropping. The trees are just starting to change.Most non-woodcutters haven't really noticed yet but those of us tree-aware-wood-burners have. I was tempted to light my first fire of the season tonight but since its the last day of summer technically, I just can't bring myself to do it. How are things there on the underside?


 Still cool, and today is the last day of Winter, (for some of us) got snow predicted down to 1600 metres and since I am at 940m it will be cold and wet, so the fire will be going on for a couple more weeks yet. Probably go out for one more load to get us through any cooler days in Summer and then when it cools a little get next Winters wood pile going usually during Autumn, Fall.


----------



## Cootapatamba (Sep 20, 2016)

begreen said:


> Yes. White flower clusters that attract honeybees like crazy.


Eucalypt honey is the best!

Is the trunk smooth or rough, does it colour up when wet?


----------



## Cootapatamba (Sep 20, 2016)

begreen said:


> Yes. White flower clusters that attract honeybees like crazy.


----------



## begreen (Sep 21, 2016)

Leaves look like this. Trunk is more tan than grey and sheds a lot.


----------



## Cootapatamba (Sep 22, 2016)

begreen said:


> Leaves look like this. Trunk is more tan than grey and sheds a lot.
> View attachment 184255
> View attachment 184256


I'll have to look into it a bit more, I know the bark / trunk but the leaves are not what I associate with that variety. Although the description of how the wood behaves when split, is .


----------



## Dobish (Sep 28, 2016)

I actually got out the x27 tonight for a little bit. I figured running the gas dht @ 10pm would be a bit obnoxious, but I have a ton of stuff to get through. 

I am always impressed, until I get too a stringy elm piece. It went though the Russian olive and the maple easily. Honey locust was not much fun either. Still a good workout... About 1/3 cord split. Tomorrow I might do another round of Russian olive


----------



## Dobish (Sep 29, 2016)

Ended up getting another little bit split by hand tonight. Quite a few of the pine pieces literally turned to dust when I hit them.... I guess the fiskars is just that good!


----------



## Jeffm1 (Sep 29, 2016)

Dobish said:


> I actually got out the x27 tonight for a little bit. I figured running the gas dht @ 10pm would be a bit obnoxious, but I have a ton of stuff to get through.
> 
> I am always impressed, until I get too a stringy elm piece. It went though the Russian olive and the maple easily. Honey locust was not much fun either. Still a good workout... About 1/3 cord split. Tomorrow I might do another round of Russian olive


I have found that trying to split Russian olive is so stringy that my fiskars is the only thing I will attempt that with. Now I use it for everything.


----------



## Cootapatamba (Sep 29, 2016)

begreen said:


> Leaves look like this. Trunk is more tan than grey and sheds a lot.
> View attachment 184255
> View attachment 184256


It could be a Spotted Gum, *Corymbia maculata [Eucalyptus maculata] *It's just not the usual shape that a 'spotty' looks like. You'd think I would know as I have 25 acres of the things but the wood does not behave how you described. Still, here is a couple of pics of what this variety looks like


----------



## Dobish (Oct 10, 2016)

while the kids were playing on the swingset the other day, I figured i would try and get a little split. When the elm has been dried out for a year, it really splits a bit easier (also, when it is straight pieces)....


----------



## KenLockett (Oct 22, 2016)

This guys considers the fiskars to be an inexpensive cheap axe. Haha. He is an axe snob


----------



## mitchell721 (Nov 2, 2016)

Oh geez. ^ lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iamlucky13 (Nov 2, 2016)

KenLockett said:


> This guys considers the fiskars to be an inexpensive cheap axe. Haha. He is an axe snob



I guess for the folks who buy artisanal firewood, you wouldn't touch it with anything less than a Gransfors Bruks:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000WIROX6/?tag=hearthamazon-20

I tease, but I do admit, if you for whatever reason do a lot of chopping, holding an edge is probably going to be a lot more important to you than for those of us who only split, so the cost of an axe with a really well tempered edge probably doesn't seem so bad.


----------



## pjarnold19 (Jan 27, 2019)

First time ever splitting by hand. The X27 makes splitting wood fun!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coutufr (Jan 27, 2019)

X27 is an amazing splitting axe and its power is impressive for its size and weight. Because I split jumbo size pieces of hardwood, If I only had to choose one splitting axe, it would be a regular maul which can handle almost anything which is not the case for the X27. I understand that for some people who only have easier to split wood or who also use a splitter for hard to split rounds this is an excellent investment. I use it in alternance with my regular maul on rounds that are easier to split.


----------



## pjarnold19 (Jan 29, 2019)

I was splitting red oak with it. Worked great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetsam (Jan 29, 2019)

pjarnold19 said:


> First time ever splitting by hand. The X27 makes splitting wood fun!
> 
> View attachment 239374



Splitting easy wood is fun with any kind of maul.

Splitting difficult wood is better exercise than most people want with any kind of maul. 

A regular old 6# maul works just as well as the Fiskars and can be had for a few dollars at yard sales and such. The Fiskars is easier on your joints due to being lighter, though.


----------



## Stercomancy (Jan 31, 2019)

The older I get, the more I prefer to actually spend a little money on certain products (like axes) so I don't have to replace them in a few seasons. This is a solid choice for splitting wood at home that is likely to last a lifetime (or at least a few decades if you take care of it).


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 3, 2019)

The mighty mighty Fiskars.


----------

